# Need Help! Lost boat keys in water



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

OK, every boaters worst nightmare came true for me last night when I lost my boat keys fell into the water near the boat docks by the dam at Hoover. I had the keys on a floating keychain. The keychaing had a pop off on the top where you could take it off and put money, registration, whatever inside. THe popoff came off and the keys sank down to the bottom. I know exactly where they are because the boat was docked. 
Keys were pretty important because they had my ignition key and 4 other keys for locks on them.
Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get them back or what I should do? I imagine the water is about 20 ft. deep where they are.

I have thought about hiring out a scuda diver, or just replacing the ignition. Don't know how much either one would cost. I can't be the first person to do this so hopefully someone has some insight.

Thanks,
Grino


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

What kind of ignition to what kind of engine...Mercury ignitions only have a few key blanks and you can get the numbers off of the ignition to get a new key blank...they are not cut like a house or car key.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

go back with a good sized magnet and see if you can retrieve them.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Big magnet would by my answer too! Next would be a diver $$$$$$$$$$.
Or just get the part #'s of the ignition and other items and get new keys.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I think it is a radio magnet. But we have a giant one that is very heavy duty I would just try that.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

drop you anchor down exactly where the keys fell in and tie the line to the dock, get a mask and a pair of shorts...follow your anchor line down to the bottom and find your keys. it might take a couple of trys but they didnt go anywhere. there still straight down.


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks, I ended up getting the numbers off the ignition and was able to get a new key made.
Tried to dive down, but the water is about 30 feet deep. You don't realize how scary diving is til you get 6 or 7 feet under, everything goes dark and you have no clue what you may run in to or get tangled up i near the docks. I wouldn't go to the bottom if you payed me a thousand dollars.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

grino21 said:


> Thanks, I ended up getting the numbers off the ignition and was able to get a new key made.
> Tried to dive down, but the water is about 30 feet deep. You don't realize how scary diving is til you get 6 or 7 feet under, everything goes dark and you have no clue what you may run in to or get tangled up i near the docks. I wouldn't go to the bottom if you payed me a thousand dollars.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


glad to hear everything turned out ok. i dropped mine one year at the public ramp in vermilion and had to dive for them. it was right after a storm and the river was full of all kinds of crap. i felt sick for weeks after that. now i make sure the keys are DEEP in the pocket before getting close to the water live and learn, i guess.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

go to harbor freight buy m big mag cheap that would be the cheapest way out. thats what i would do.who knows what else you will find. good luck.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

You can buy them at most boat stores.they come in a few styes.foam and plastic case as floats do.my best is the foam rubber ( or what it be) as it will not break thus last for ever.lots boat place give these away as promotion.with there name on em.these be best as if you loose it on land some one finds it they return to boat place then you can try get it there.
To the magnet thing.will work if and only if your chain or ring is steel.not brass as most be.the keys are either aluminmun or brass thus no magnet will work on that issue.The dive things the best if you can do so.as once you leave area you never find the spot again less at dock.then at dock wade out and get em.as the saying goes once prevention worth more then pound cure.


----------

